# 8 week female natty cut - log



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Most of you know me on here by now...although I was recently advised to keep bulking I decided to cut anyway, mentally after 5.5 months I couldn't handle any more weight gain! Plus I booked a holiday in 8 weeks time so figured a short cut would make my mind feel much much better!! This is my first ever serious cut.

So a little over 3 weeks ago I taper my calories down from 2300 towards maintenance of 1800 (I initially jumped way down below - not a good idea so briefly bumped back up) I'm now sitting at 1600 this week and feel great! I started at 134lb weighed in today for the first time since I tapered down and BOOM 130lb! ALOT of water dropped!

Have been toying with the idea of using T3 but unsure if I really want to go down that route - some female opinions on this would be great!

I'm trying to figure out how to upload some progress photos since this new lay out...any help on that would be great!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck! just be consistent with your dieting and training and you will be fine :thumbup1:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Grace45 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to upload some progress photos since this new lay out...any help on that would be great!


Attachment storage is currently quite limited. It'll be increased later today.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Attachment storage is currently quite limited. It'll be increased later today.
> 
> Thank you  Am I able to delete some attachments?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I think a few of the ladies are running clen, great for woman i believe, T3 eats away at muscle if not on AAS


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good luck in your journey. I am also cutting to look better for a holiday in 8 weeks time.

Reading your post has made me understand now why I am dropping weight so fast. My calories are also around 1600-1800 but I am 230lb. Lol.

I might up them next week


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> Good luck in your journey. I am also cutting to look better for a holiday in 8 weeks time.
> 
> Reading your post has made me understand now why I am dropping weight so fast. My calories are also around 1600-1800 but I am 230lb. Lol.
> 
> I might up them next week


WOW! Low...How are you surviving :')

I would say drop 200-300 below maintenance and adjust again when you stall. You want to leave enough room to play around with! Best of luck!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Finally figured a way to upload!

So here is 134lb 4 weeks ago!









VS 130lb today...










And way back in December 2014 when I started my bulk at 122lb compared to now!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Grace45 The attachment storage limit has been increased, you should now be able to post images.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking good at 130. x


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well done on your progress. Your Waist has certainly dropped in size and your glutes and thighs have filled out nicely.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

There's some good info in here regarding cutting and retaining or even adding lean muscle. This might be of some interest to you

http://www.jissn.com/content/11/1/20


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> WOW! Low...How are you surviving :')
> 
> I would say drop 200-300 below maintenance and adjust again when you stall. You want to leave enough room to play around with! Best of luck!


I reckon I must be 1000 calories below maintenance. Maybe more. But I'm managing okay. Hitting the gym hard and also got a manual job and still feel really well.

I will deffo increase calories soon to just below maintenance like you say. I just needed to shift this first few stone quickly really for my own motivation. I had so much weight to lose that doing it at a sensible rate (2lb a week say?) would of drove me mad.

I've lost 28lb in 7 weeks now.

Sorry for hijacking your thread. You look fantastic at 130lb. Can see a massive difference from the before pics.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaz111 said:


> I reckon I must be 1000 calories below maintenance. Maybe more. But I'm managing okay. Hitting the gym hard and also got a manual job and still feel really well.
> 
> I will deffo increase calories soon to just below maintenance like you say. I just needed to shift this first few stone quickly really for my own motivation. I had so much weight to lose that doing it at a sensible rate (2lb a week say?) would of drove me mad.
> 
> ...


Well done keep going  and thank you! No worries


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Finally figured a way to upload!
> 
> So here is 134lb 4 weeks ago!
> 
> ...


Das it mane


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Das it mane


@brahmabull :huh:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well yesterday was a disaster - started fine, hit quads and glutes & had an awesome session. Then got home to start decorating (having a loft conversion done) only to remember I had missed my food shop and had nothing prepared. Ended up just grabbing what I could throughout the day, tracked before I went to bed and going over my cals by about 400..ffs!!! Certainly feeling pretty crappy for my lack of organisation today!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking amazing IMO - whats the goal weight?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Looking amazing IMO - whats the goal weight?


I genuinely haven't set one. I am 100% going more by what I see in the mirror and tape measure simply because right now I look so much better at 130 then I did at 122! Once I finish these 8 weeks I'm off to Turkey so will maintain there, gym right next to my hotel so training will stay consistent and when back I will climb up to another bulk! Aiming to compete figure by 2017 so definitely need another good solid bulk!

And thank you


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Finally figured a way to upload!
> 
> So here is 134lb 4 weeks ago!
> 
> ...


But where were glutes


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> But where were glutes


You can't see them? Must work harder...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> You can't see them? Must work harder...


There's no rear pics to assess lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> There's no rear pics to assess lol


Well not from the back no...

From the side will have to do on here!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Well not from the back no...
> 
> From the side will have to do on here!


Brb checking insta :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Brb checking insta :lol:


you remember my insta??? :confused1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> you remember my insta???


Dat stealth follow lmao


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Stalker!


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Its sad when guys try to push up on girls through a forum. Anyway, to the OP your doing fine. When you go on vaction, take a break from training.

Its good for you, gives the body a chance to rest. Seriously. Ive seen my best results after taking 6 weeks off and coming back strong. Take a break, its not going to kill you. Just do as much on foot as possible(sightseeing) while away and eat what you want. Otherwise whats the point in what we do. Also It will rev up your bodys metabolism after restricting calories. Stay off the scale. Water weight will screw with your mind...


----------

